

2 Studies Point to Pesticide as a Culprit in Bees' Decline - andys627
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/science/neocotinoid-pesticides-play-a-role-in-bees-decline-2-studies-find.html

======
lunarscape
It's great to see Colony Collapse get more attention but the article fails to
mention one important factor. One of the reasons many people suspect CCD has
been so devastating, whatever the root cause, is the very small gene-pool from
which most commercial honeybees arise. This makes the entire industry
extremely vulnerable, something highlighted by destruction called by the
varroa[1] mite and several viruses[2].

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varroa> [2]
<http://www.beeologics.com/iapv.asp>

